# Check Out the Cars of the Future



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

As close to an auto-industry crystal ball as any single page on the internet can be, we've launched a new Future Cars section dedicated to reporting on the latest in what's coming next.

There's an old belief that concept cars never make it to production. On the contrary, they almost always do; they just often change enough over time, evolving significantly from wild design studies to more practical people movers. The new AutoGuide Future Cars pages will let you track the development of your favorite model or keep tabs on what new an exciting cars are coming down the pipe.

From early rumors to spy photos our Future Cars pages will follow the development of highly-anticipated new vehicles until they reach the market sometimes years from now. We aim to give you the straight facts and plenty of enticing rumors on exactly what we do know about these cars, along with photo galleries of concept cars and, of course, video previews of the near-production vehicles before all the hard specs have been confirmed.

More: *Check Out the Cars of the Future* on AutoGuide.com


----------

